# 91 sentra stash needed



## ChronicSmoker (Feb 17, 2003)

i have a 91 sentra and i was wondering were i can put a stash place, anyone got any ideas or has anyone put a stach place in their car?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

When I had to travel with a large amount of cash (no, not drug money), I stashed it under the rear ash tray (between the seats, at the rear end of the console).


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Hey, that's where I keep my wheel lock key!! No one has ever guessed yet.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i like the place where the fuse panel is below the steering wheel on the left side. just pull that little door down and there's room behind all sorts of stuff back there.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

That plastic panel to the left of your pedals, I stick my stereo face there, sometimes it falls down in and is tough to get out, but there's lots of room there, not to mention you can take that panel off with a screwdriver. Another good place is where your jack is. Under the back seat is nice, since you don't need tools to remove it. On top of your ECU is another one.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i also use the fuse panel to hide my drug when i use to deal them. there are alot of places to hide stuff in you car....gotta find out how to take things apart and put them back quick. Where your shifter is there is a flat tray but you can only get to it by moving the bottom plate of the shift boot...if you can get that to come off easy you can stash big shit in there....like hand guns and girlfriends. 

I remember getting pulled over and i had a small bag of weed on me along time ago, but the cop seen me reaching down towards my fuse box....he asked if he was gonna have to search the car. i told him i was just turning off my fog lights....just a good thing he didnt goto the front of my car to see if i had any casue the only switch i have low on my car is the light for my tach light....luck me...but what a great spot


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

i also put my stash in behind the fuse panel


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

well, out of all the times ive had to stach things the best spot is in the stock steering wheel with an air bag on the back right side theres a cover for the air bag bolt and after you remove it(comes out very easy)you can stick just about anything back there(cant say what i used it for  ), and can still be retrived easy!!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If you have cruise that back right side has controls there, but there's two other similar panels you can remove and those might be just as useful.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

For cash I cut some of the treads on the visor and slip it in there. Cant tell the difference. 

Another good place would be in the area around the ecu, just trow somthing in there real quick.


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

try in your stock air box, normally it would be in a baggy and most people have air filters so it wouldnt get suck into your engine and theres only a few clips holding it on , just have to remember to take it out before you take your car for an oilchange/filterchange


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I like that one, that would work. Also you can buy those fake cans that you can stash shit in, if you could find one that was a can of carb cleaner or something you could stash stuff in there and throw it in the trunk.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

This is neat. You guys are telling me where you keep your hidden loot in your car! All i need next is an addy! 

Well under the hood would be the best place. Just my opinion


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What the hell does this have to do with the engine?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Nothing Adam... absolutly nothing....

but I usually hide stuff in that little shelf below the passenger seat, that slides out. I think only the GXE's have them, but no one knows that it exists.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

If you have a manuel, remove the trim around the stick and put it there. it's easy to remove.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

PM me if you're serious about a spot, I used to build them for "entrepenuers" before I went into the design field and started making legitimate big money(not that I wasn't appreciative of my car audio installers pay). But I'm not cheap.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

my friend hid his stash in his vents in a 92 bonneville...well when he got to the party....te stash felt deep into the vents....so what happenes next? well they took the dash apart lol


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

The best place i could think would be the shifter housing, it pulls up real easy, when in place it looks like its screwed down and not easy to remove.


----------

